# lower unit lube



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

<P dir=ltr style="MARGIN-RIGHT: 0px">i have 1978 70 evinrudes. can i use my 80-90 gl5 gear oil for car diffs? or do i trot on down and get some specific marine gear lube ?

thanks guys


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Nope, you need the marine application lower unit oil. It has additives to help keep lubrication in case of water intrusion. 

At least that was what I was told when I stayed at the Holiday Inn Express.oke


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

yes i read about the additives. its just that i know sometimes other products will work and i believe in the conspiracy of packaging the same product in different packaging, calling it something different and charging more. mobil was caught doing this recently with some of their diesel oil products.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I understand your concern, but I have been told this by very reliable people that have been in the business a LONG time. Standard gear lube will probably work just fine as long as there is never any water intrusion. But the problem arrises when water gets in. Unless you change your foot oil everytime you get back in, you usually don't know that some water got into the oil until it's too late. I preferably would like a little cushion of time where the oil will still somewhat provide lubrication with a small amount of water in the oil.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

went and got some lube, well i didnt actually go. i picked up the phone and called napa and they brought me 5 10oz tubes. shoulda dont that in the first place. thanks


----------



## coueyone (Oct 3, 2007)

NAPA the only way to fly


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

i can't rememberwhat yearsthey had them, but is yours an electric shift unit? if so you have to use a special lube. i believe it is type c for electric shift. if not, disregard.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

If there is a marine grade of GL-5 gear lube, then why is there no API or other specification numbers to confirm it is for marine use?

Seems if there was a difference the manufacturers would label such other than merely adding the word "marine" to the label.


----------



## The Mantenance Shoppe (Oct 4, 2007)

Use royal purple 75w90 full synthetic. 12.99 a quart you can't go wrong. www.royalpurple.com

It is the only oil brand we stock and use.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey FRED, Have you used it yet?

If not take it back. I have 5 gallons well, 2 1/2 gallons, at the house. I bought the 5 gal. bucket from NAPA when I had my Yama's when I had a crack in my foot and changed the footoil every 3 trips. LOL...........

Cheaper then buying a foot that cost more then the WHOLE MOTOR WAS WORTH. LOL.....


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

hey, thanks murph. already changed it out. see my "almost lost my nuts" thread for the whole story. 

besides, dont you need the lube for other things?oke


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *freespool50 (11/18/2007)*hey, thanks murph. already changed it out. see my "almost lost my nuts" thread for the whole story.
> 
> besides, dont you need the lube for other things?oke




DUDE, I am not getting as much SEX as I THINK I SHOULD BE GETTING. LOL...........


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

After you have squeezed a few tubes into a foot and screwed around with the mess, you will buy a pump that fit's a qt bottle and screws onto the threads in the foot's lower hole to fill it. 



Life gets a lot easier.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

no worries x. i wash my hands from 1-10 times a day anyway. 1 time if my nitrile gloves hold up. cant seem to get a consistant batch of gloves.


----------

